# Whats the highest you would run Test prop.



## 0612Legend (Apr 27, 2012)

I know the more you take the more the side effects are pronounced.  Just seeing out there how high have you run test prop EOD at before.  I ran it 200mgs before and thats 600-800mgs a week depending on the days for 10 weeks before.  I see some people run Test over a 1 gram a week of test e.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

I have far fewer sides from short esters... I'm currently running 2100mg/wk... the only sides I've encountered is, every damn chick i see looks hot, oily forehead, pain at injection site.. but my prop is 125mg/ml so that would be expected...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

200mg ED.. so 1400mgs per week.


----------



## 0612Legend (Apr 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 200mg ED.. so 1400mgs per week.


Was that Prop by it self or were you stacking.   I love short esters and i am trying to plan a fall cycle.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

0612Legend said:


> Was that Prop by it self or were you stacking.   I love short esters and i am trying to plan a fall cycle.



I was using TNE preworkout.. but no long esters.  Right now I'm running 700mg prop with 900mg Test E.. Plan to bump the E up next week.


----------



## 0612Legend (Apr 27, 2012)

Good shit bro thanks for the help


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

2100mg a week damn knee grow!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

colochine said:


> 2100mg a week damn knee grow!


lol... well, I've run higher doses...don't do much more except more sides though..

just coming back off a fucked up 8mo laid up fucked up mess from a wreck... actually was down to 185lbs in feb(my normal weight is around 240 near single digit bf, been as high as 258.. didn't like that so much...).. I'm sitting around 222 already after 2 1/2 mo(only running test that high last 11 days though)....and I'm running it solo(til I threw my experimental primo susp in three days ago)...


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 27, 2012)

1.4 gm/week + 150 mg tne ed. Stuff legends are made of.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 27, 2012)

1500 mg test e before, honestly dont see the need to go higher, however thats now lol, give me a few more year... prop currently 300 mg wk, 100mg eod, but just started again 100mg winn ed and 800mg tren a wk, clen will throw in t3 and when beach time comes diuretic.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> 1.4 gm/week + 150 mg tne ed. Stuff legends are made of.


nice!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 27, 2012)

1250mg test E + 600mg test prop


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 27, 2012)

about 1 gram a week mixed with other assorted oils and orals


----------



## shearerr (Apr 27, 2012)

Jes.. I'm looking next to you guys like saint virgin  with my 450 mg of prop every week


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

agreed I don't know how you guys do it, Id be fucking trees on that kind of dose...


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 27, 2012)

shearerr said:


> Jes.. I'm looking next to you guys like saint virgin  with my 450 mg of prop every week




are you one of those bellet dancers or something?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 27, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> are you one of those bellet dancers or something?



with that dose, its probably a she


----------



## gettinwood (Apr 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I have far fewer sides from short esters... I'm currently running 2100mg/wk... the only sides I've encountered is, every damn chick i see looks hot, oily forehead, pain at injection site.. but my prop is 125mg/ml so that would be expected...


Damn that's gettin it done right there..If I run over a gram of prop,ace,or tne if I see a super hot chick driving down the road I wanna run home and throw it to the old lady or pull over and rub one off. Couldn't imagine twice that amount...Your officially my hero!


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 28, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> are you one of those bellet dancers or something?



Awe come on pork chop I know u hsvve a high number ha

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## fireman23 (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't have the balls to run more than I am already 100mg ed (700) tren a same dose


----------



## overburdened (Apr 28, 2012)

gettinwood said:


> Damn that's gettin it done right there..If I run over a gram of prop,ace,or tne if I see a super hot chick driving down the road I wanna run home and throw it to the old lady or pull over and rub one off. Couldn't imagine twice that amount...Your officially my hero!



lol


----------



## gm09 (Apr 29, 2012)

damn... ive run 600mg/wk the highest and that had me running around humping door knobs


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 29, 2012)

colochine said:


> 2100mg a week damn knee grow!


^^^ this... That's crazy


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

Im currently running 700mg's of Cyp per week with 450mg's of Suspension per week.  LOVE my LONG test only cycles!


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 29, 2012)

700 then just add others in


----------



## teezhay (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with much more than 100-150mg ED, stacked with hefty doses of some other AAS. If I were to do 200mg ED, I'd just be using more prop for probably not much more gains.


----------

